# AIB Maestro card-same as Visa?



## stanbowles (9 May 2006)

condition of freebanking with aib is having one of their new laser atm cards called a Maestro card

i currently have an AIB banklink and visa card

talked to a local AIB bank staffer and she said that the Maestro card could replace my VISA as well as my ATM card ... this would be additional savings on govt taxes as well as free AIB banking so sounds interesting

BUT is this true? I use VISA for lots of stuff, travel, online purchases, occasionally as ATM cashcard when away (if banklink does not work) so would need to be sure that the new Maestro card had the same possibilities

thanks for advising
stan


----------



## CCOVICH (9 May 2006)

*Re: aib maestro card*

No-the Maestro card is a debit card, which is not the same thing as a credit card (there are Visa debit cards, but these are not available in Ireland).

A debit card can replace a credit card-whenever it is accepted (it may not be acceptable for many online retailers for instance).  Maestro is more widely accepted abroad than Laser, but is still in no way a like-for-like substutute for Visa.

I would certainly get a debit card (Maestro), but would hang on to the credit card as well.


----------



## stanbowles (9 May 2006)

thanks ccovich, as I suspected!
will keep the CC for now, and change the banklink for a maestro
stan


----------



## sherib (9 May 2006)

In case it's not obvious (!), AIB's Maestro card includes the BankLink facility so withdrawals abroad are not subject to charges (unlike Visa) providing the current account is in credit or overdraft facility has been arranged. I find it great and changed the Pin Number so it's the same as the Visa card. Have never been able to use it online as CCOVICH says.


----------



## dam099 (9 May 2006)

*Re: aib maestro card*



			
				CCOVICH said:
			
		

> No-the Maestro card is a debit card, which is not the same thing as a credit card (there are Visa debit cards, but these are not available in Ireland).


 
Also even if Visa debit cards were eventually to be available in Ireland they are still not a complete substitute for a Visa credit card you might have issues with hotels, car hire etc. Seems to be mostly the kind of transactions where they need to do a preauthorisation of funds on you card like a deposit for the excess on a car hire or hotel charges.


----------



## chihiro (11 May 2006)

*AIB Maestro - how long for transcation to show?*

Another Q on the topic of Maestro/Laser:
I made a purchase in the UK on Sunday April 30th with my AIB Maestro/laser card. I know it can often take a few days for a laser purchase before the money comes out of your a/c but is such a delay normal? Thanks


----------



## CCOVICH (11 May 2006)

It can take much longer than 2 weeks.  It depends on the retailer.


----------



## krinpit (11 Jul 2007)

CCOVICH said:


> It can take much longer than 2 weeks.  It depends on the retailer.



Why does this take so long, seeing as most Debit Card Transactions are now done electronically, online?


----------



## CCOVICH (11 Jul 2007)

krinpit said:


> Why does this take so long, seeing as most Debit Card Transactions are now done electronically, online?


 
Are you referring to chip and pin where people input their cards into a terminal?  I'm not sure that this equates to 'real time' processing in all cases?

Keep in mind that you are replying to a thread that is over a year old.


----------



## alpha (11 Jul 2007)

i thought halifax did a visa debit card here.


----------



## ClubMan (11 Jul 2007)

alpha said:


> i thought halifax did a visa debit card here.


[broken link removed]


----------



## Sn@kebite (11 Jul 2007)

Anybody else experienced a "Card Expired" error when trying to purchase product with Maestro Card? (from easons online store if it's any help)


I use 3v Vouchers to do my online buying from abroad, if that's any help.


----------



## ClubMan (11 Jul 2007)

Sn@kebite said:


> I use 3v Vouchers to do my online buying from abroad, if that's any help.


Charges are very high on these unless I'm mistaken or things have changed in the last while.


----------



## Sn@kebite (11 Jul 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Charges are very high on these unless I'm mistaken or things have changed in the last while.



It's €5 surcharge on every voucher*, that's all. Only up to €350 (in incriments of €10) max credit per voucher.


*There's a new promotional offer on. Buy a €20 voucher and get €5 free credit. So you're really getting the voucher without the surcharge


----------



## ClubMan (11 Jul 2007)

Sn@kebite said:


> It's €5 surcharge on every voucher*, that's all. Only up to €350 (in incriments of €10) max credit per voucher.


Maximum charge 25% (on a €20 voucher), minimum charge 1.43% (on €350), 1.75% forex margin on non € transactions (similar to forex on many _CCs_), €2.50 to redeem any unused credit. Pricey!


> *There's a new promotional offer on. Buy a €20 voucher and get €5 free credit. So you're really getting the voucher without the surcharge


 Not mentioned on their website as far as I can see...?


----------



## Sn@kebite (11 Jul 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Pricey!


Very!...

...But much better suited to the weak of heart who cannot resist a new pair of shoes or new handbag I shoud guess?

Although I am quite a budget man myself! I'm still not getting a CC because i don't know much about them.
If you have link to how a CC works and the charges, conditions etc.. I be greatful ClubMan!!



			
				ClubMan said:
			
		

> Not mentioned on their website as far as I can see...?


Look on that page, and wait for "New: Top up your mobile here" screen to change.

NB i'm claiming that you're getting it free of surcharge. If that's what you think they say?


----------



## ClubMan (11 Jul 2007)

Sn@kebite said:


> If you have link to how a CC works and the charges, conditions etc.. I be greatful ClubMan!!


IFSRA have a guide and a cost survey on this very issue that should help.


> Look on that page, and wait for "New: Top up your mobile here" screen to change.


 Oh - I see. I use _Flashblock _in _Firefox _to block annoying _Flash _content by default so didn't see that.


----------



## Sn@kebite (11 Jul 2007)

ClubMan said:


> IFSRA have a guide and a cost survey on this very issue that should help.


Thanks!!


----------



## laus99 (10 Aug 2007)

does anyone know what differences there may be between Laser Card(with Cirrus and Banklink) vs. Visa (Halifax) Debit Card, especially in regards to use abroad within and outside of the EU/Eurozone?
(If I'm not mistaken, I just read on the Halifax faq pages that their VISA use outside the EU incurs a 15€ fee for transactions..which seems rather high to me?!)
can cash be withdrawn within the Eurozone without charges via VISA debitCard, as with Cirrus/Banklink?
or may Cirrus/Banklink and VISA debitCard even not be mutually exclusive?!


----------



## ClubMan (10 Aug 2007)

laus99 said:


> I just read on the Halifax faq pages that their VISA use outside the EU incurs a 15€ fee for transactions..which seems rather high to me?!)


Surely that is not correct unless it's for cash *advances *or something? Normally (on *credit *cards) the only charges on non eurozone transactions are a foreign exchange margin (usually c. 1.75%-2%), charges and/or interest on cash advances and maybe some other transaction charges in some cases.


----------



## irishpancake (10 Aug 2007)

laus99 said:


> does anyone know what differences there may be between Laser Card(with Cirrus and Banklink) vs. Visa (Halifax) Debit Card, especially in regards to use abroad within and outside of the EU/Eurozone?
> (If I'm not mistaken, I just read on the Halifax faq pages that their VISA use outside the EU incurs a 15€ fee for transactions..which seems rather high to me?!)
> can cash be withdrawn within the Eurozone without charges via VISA debitCard, as with Cirrus/Banklink?
> or may Cirrus/Banklink and VISA debitCard even not be mutually exclusive?!



I don't think your right there about the non-eurozone transactions. I have provide a quote below from [broken link removed] web page:



> *International Charges*
> 
> *Payments out of your account*
> 
> ...



I think you are confusing International Non-Euro payments out of your account with Non-Euro Debit Card withdrawals and payments, which is the standard 1.75% ForEx charge.


----------



## laus99 (10 Aug 2007)

oh yes..that's what it was.. good to be sure


----------



## seeker (9 Jul 2008)

AIB (ROI) changed their ATM cards to Maestro/ Laser cards. Went to pay for groceries in a few well known major stores in N.I.. The card was not recognised. WHY? If i can use the card to withdraw money in New York, why can't I use my card to pay for purchases outside the ROI???


----------



## ClubMan (9 Jul 2008)

Perhaps the retailer in question was simply not set up to take _Maestro_? Some don't - e.g. _Lidl/Aldi_ only take _Laser _and _CCs_.


----------



## bond-007 (9 Jul 2008)

I tried my Postbank maestro card in a few places in NI. Many retailers are simply not setup to accept maestro Sainsburys for example. I would hope in time that this will change.


----------



## ClubMan (9 Jul 2008)

Apologies for directing a question directly at you and feel free not to answer but is there a specific reason why you have a _Postbank _account? I can't see any great advantage in it other than for people who might have trouble opening an account elsewhere (I know a few people who fall into this category and who are planning to open _Postbank _accounts anon).


----------

